# Bristle worms



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

A while ago I added a Shrimp/gobi combination and just today they moved to a home at the back corner of the tank under my overflow skimmer.
Anyway they are in a place where food never gets to so I shot some pellets near them. In less than a minute the entire corner of the tank extending about 5" both ways was a maze of large 6" bristleworms. I knew I had a bunch of them but I never knew I had so many. They were crawling all over the shrimp and gobi who didn't seem to mind.
If anything dies in this tank it wil be gone in minutes. Great scavengers, and I will try to get a better picture.
I would imagine the worms are a larger percentage of the livestock than my fish.
Very cool.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lots of Bristle Worms usually means over feeding. At your local SW shop you should be able to buy a plastic trap designed for them. As far as I know no fish or invert eats them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Lots of Bristle Worms usually means over feeding.


And that big. I agree*rotating smile


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

ick! theres like 3 posts today about various worms. Totally giving me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Summer said:


> ick! theres like 3 posts today about various worms. Totally giving me the heebie jeebies!


*r2


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> Lots of Bristle Worms usually means over feeding. At your local SW shop you should be able to buy a plastic trap designed for them. As far as I know no fish or invert eats them.


Yes it does, but I like the worms and I don't trap them. You can easily trap them by putting a little piece of fish in a piece of nylon stocking, they stick to it.
But I let them live there as long as they like.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Paul B said:


> Yes it does, but I like the worms and I don't trap them. You can easily trap them by putting a little piece of fish in a piece of nylon stocking, they stick to it.
> But I let them live there as long as they like.


I don't have to trap any, I barely have any in my tank at all. No overfeeding, and they will dwindle down by themselves for lack of nutrients.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*flaming* WHAT? It really does!! *mallet* yuck. worms. **Shudder**


Reefing Madness said:


> *r2


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Summer said:


> *flaming* WHAT? It really does!! *mallet* yuck. worms. **Shudder**


:really funny:*whip*


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I find them very cool. like all the other wierd things in my tank.
I wish I would find some manta rays in there. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Paul B said:


> I find them very cool. like all the other wierd things in my tank.
> I wish I would find some manta rays in there. :animated_fish_swimm


*r2 . :fish-gift:


----------

